# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Gdje drzite prljave pp?

## riba26

Razmisljam o pp sad za ovu 3 bebu... posto imam mali stan i smrde ove normalne pelena kad ih bacimo u smece, zanima me gdje vi drzite koristene/prljave platnene? Mi smece bacamo 2 puta na dan i uzasno smrde od jedne ili 2 prljave jednokratne pelene pa samo razmisljam kako je to kad se nakupe platnene svaka 2-3 dana......

----------


## Mimah

U jednoj zatvorenoj posudi (kao kanta za smeće što se vratašca klate) u wc-u. Ne smrdi ništa, osim kad sam stavljala prati, onda se osjetio miris amonijaka.

----------


## @n@

Ja ih bacam u kadu i niš mi posebno ne smrdi. Ponekad, ima dana, kad se osjeti malo amonijak, ali niš posebno. U biti ih perem svaki do svaki drugi dan.

----------


## vještičica

u bubnju veš mašine  :Grin:  niš' ne smrdi, kad se napuni dovoljno uključim pranje i gotovo

----------


## klara

> u bubnju veš mašine  niš' ne smrdi, kad se napuni dovoljno uključim pranje i gotovo


Isto ovako. 
Ove dane kad je bilo jako vruće i u kupaonici kao u sauni, pomagalo je staviti pelene u pastičnu kantu, ali ne zatvoriti nego pokriti s debljim suhim ručnikom.

----------


## puntica

jednokratne smrde neusporedivo više od platnenih

platnene možeš držat ili u kutiji u kupaonici, ili u vreći za prljave pelene (npr. najlon vrećica) ili u mašini, kadi...u biti, najbolje negdje gdje ima malo zraka da ne zakuhaju  :Grin: 
ako su hermetički zatvorene u nekoj kanti, onda se znaju i usmrditi :Sad:

----------


## MarijaP

Imam kupaonu bez prozora. Pelene drzim u kanti s poklopcem. Nista se ne osjeti. 

Kad bacim jednokratnu, gusimo se svi redom. To smrdi za poluditi. Neusporedivo!

----------


## Ripcord

Offtopic: vidim naslov teme i pomislim, o Bože, pa zar na Rodi izmjenjuju 'prljave PP-e' (priv. por.) i totalno zabrijem da koja sam ja luzerica jer dirty talk ostavljam jedino za sms-ove sa mm-om  :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

> Offtopic: vidim naslov teme i pomislim, o Bože, pa zar na Rodi izmjenjuju 'prljave PP-e' (priv. por.) i totalno zabrijem da koja sam ja luzerica jer dirty talk ostavljam jedino za sms-ove sa mm-om


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ja sam malo "čišćih" misli, ja cijelo vrijeme čitam naslov teme kao gdje držite prijave povrata poreza. I mislim si, ha? Pa u poreznoj!  :Laughing:

----------


## riba26

> Offtopic: vidim naslov teme i pomislim, o Bože, pa zar na Rodi izmjenjuju 'prljave PP-e' (priv. por.) i totalno zabrijem da koja sam ja luzerica jer dirty talk ostavljam jedino za sms-ove sa mm-om



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!! Ajme umirem!!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

> Ja sam malo "čišćih" misli, ja cijelo vrijeme čitam naslov teme kao gdje držite prijave povrata poreza. I mislim si, ha? Pa u poreznoj!


I ja išla otvoriti da vidim gdje se to drže prijave poreza i zašto bi se igdje držale... :Laughing:

----------


## sis

Ja nisam imala drugih misli...osim što sam shvatila da trebam čestitat ribi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Pelene držimo ili u bubnju ili u jednoj velikoj kanti od jupola.

----------


## zhabica

riba cestitam! 

drzimo ih u lavoru ispod lavandina, bez ikakvog poklopca, osjeti se ponekad amonijak, ali nista strasno. imamo i osvjezivac zraka pa mozda i to pomaze.

----------


## jelena.O

ja malo sperem, jer su samo popišane i prek štrika tak čekaju pranje.

----------


## Nimrod

Ja sam pokakane ispirala. I njih i popišane bih malo našpricala s vodom u kojoj je bilo čajevca i držala sam ih u plastičnoj kutiji koja je bila prorupana. Nije smrdilo.

----------


## riba26

je li stavite neku vrecicu u kantu ili...? citam po stranim forumima da zene koriste neke vrecice tako da kanta ne smrdi.. ili neke koriste neku vrecu koja su ubaci u ves masinu zajedno sa pelenama. je li itko to koristi?

----------


## ardnas

ja svoje ispirem, nekad i properem ako su jako pokakane. 
Gdje vi nabavljate  čajevac i koliko kapi stavite, odokativna metoda ili ima neki omjer? Vidim da neki stavljaju i ocat alkoholni, zbog čega se on stavlja?

----------


## cikla

Stavljam ga umesto omekšivača, a i neutrališe deterdžent.

----------


## Mellyca

> je li stavite neku vrecicu u kantu ili...? citam po stranim forumima da zene koriste neke vrecice tako da kanta ne smrdi.. ili neke koriste neku vrecu koja su ubaci u ves masinu zajedno sa pelenama. je li itko to koristi?


ja bas danas kupovala neke stvarcice od Popolinija, i vidjela da imaju tu mrezicu pa sam kupila i nju da isprobam, jer sam ih prije uvijek drzala u vodi, i najveca muka oko tih pelena mi je bilo upravo prebacivanje pelena iz kante u masinu. Mozda mi ovo sada olaksa, vidjet cemo  :Smile: 

http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=9019818

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

tu istu mrežicu imate u svakom dm-u, služi za pranje osjetljivih tkanina i donjeg rublja (zbog žica iz grudnjaka i sl). ja bih samo na kraju pranja, a prije onog dodatnog ispiranja platnenih pelena, iskrcala ostalu bijelu robu, iskrcala u bubanj pelenice iz mrežice i još ih jednom same samcijate isprala. samo to

----------


## riba26

> ja bas danas kupovala neke stvarcice od Popolinija, i vidjela da imaju tu mrezicu pa sam kupila i nju da isprobam, jer sam ih prije uvijek drzala u vodi, i najveca muka oko tih pelena mi je bilo upravo prebacivanje pelena iz kante u masinu. Mozda mi ovo sada olaksa, vidjet cemo 
> 
> http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=9019818


Kako ide sa mrezom? Jeli bas ima rupe na sebi? Zanima me kako to funkcionira sa tom mrezom jer cini mi se da zbog te rupe bi curilo u kantu ili zaprljalo kantu i onda tako ionako moras prat kantu. 

Koliko sam shvatila, mame u UK i SAD koriste 'wet bag' (sto je vodoporna vreca) gdje drze prljave PP - neki stavu da ima visi taj 'wet bag' na vratima pa tu skupljaju prljave PP, neki stavu da bas stoji kao 'vreca' u kantu za pelene i onda samo ukrcaju 'wet bag' zajedno sa prljave PP u ves masinu i to je to (prednost je da ne moras dirati prljave PP i nista ne curi u kantu). A neki umjesto wet bag koriste vodopronu, antibakterijsku 'diaper pail liner' sto je kao vreca za smece ali se moze prati i opet koristiti.. dakle, taj 'reusable diaper pail liner' je vrlo slican 'wet bag-u'. Ne znam da li ima kupiti jedan ili drugi negdje u HR???

----------


## riba26

Evo primjer jednog dobrog 'diaper pail liner' (kazem 'dobrog zato sto je antibakterijski, ne propusta tekucinu, moze se prati zajedno sa pelenama, itd.) - http://www.kissaluvs.com/antibacterial_pail_liner.php

A primjer dobrog 'wet bag' - http://www.bummis.com/ca/en/6.php?adr=2

Nazalost, ne mogu naci ni jednog ni drugog u HR niti u Evropi.. oboje se prodaju u SAD....

----------


## Mellyca

*Riba 26*, ma ova mrezica koju sam ja uzela je najobicnija mrezasta vrecica, i prakticno je kada drzis pelene u vodi, tako da ne moras gurati ruke u tu vodu i vaditi jednu po jednu pelenu cijediti ,nego ljepo sve skupa u toj mrezici iscijedis i frknes u masinu.
 Meni su se znale malo cuti kada bi ih drzala na suho, zato vise volim tako u vodi.
Za ove vrece koje ti spominjes neznam..

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja moje drzim u plasticnoj kanti sa poklopcem,izgleda da skoro pa hermeticki drzi jer kad ju otvorim ispred masine za pranje dosta smrdi...ali racunam sto ima veze,iz masine mi izadju ciste i mirisne!!!  :Smile:  Zabrinulo me jedino sto je jucer MM primjetio GLJIVICE na jednoj krpici (ne peleni) kojom brisemo guzu!!! I nisu se skroz skinule nakon pranja na 60 tako da sad krpica ide opet na pranje na 90 sa rucnicima i posteljinom! Inace stavljam alkoholni ocat i etericno ulje eukaliptusa u masinu!
Popisane pelene ne ispirem,pokakane bas dobro odmah kroz vrucu vodu properem,tako da su se po meni gljive pojavile na krpici na kojoj je ostalo stolice a nisam isprala nego frknula u kantu...Nije ih bilo po najvecim vrucinama u 8om mj tako da me cudi otkud sad...

I da,i sam urin a pogotovo stolica NEUSPOREDIVO vise smrdi na jednokratnim pelenama,koristim samo jednu po noci jer mi nekako zao da stoji mokra u platnenoj...

----------


## cikla

Mislim da je zdravije da bude mokra u platnenoj, nego u jednokratnoj. L. prespava celu noć u peleni od bambusa i guza joj bude lepa ujutro. Da joj smeta mokro probudila bi se i gunđala. A mogu misliti od čega je taj smrad jednokratnih, odnosno kakve se sve bakterije razviju.
Inače, ja pelene samo preperem i ubacim u mašinu gde čekaju pranje. Nema nikakvih neugodnih mirisa.

----------


## nevena

Ja drzim poklopljene u plasticnoj kanti i ne smrde jer ima poklopac. ali kad ih stavljam prati onda se itekako osjeti smrad amonijaka. Nekad kantu pospricam sa cajevcem ali ni to puno ne pomaze od kad sve jede pa i dosta smrde

----------


## saska7

jos uvijek mi stoji u kupaoni tomeetippy kanta za pelene koju sam koristila i za obicne i za platnene
kupila sam ju kao nesto neophodno sa prvim djetetom, a sa drugim zakljucila da je sasvim ok za cuvanje platnenih do pranja (nikakve dodatne vrecice unutra) 
miris nije pustala, osjetilo bi se kad bi ostalo vise od 2 dana (jako rijetko) jer sam svaki put pospricala sa tekucinom sa octom i lavandom
ua pranje sam znala koristiti tu mrezastu vrecicu zbog cicka - da se ne zakvaci na ostali bijeli ves ili kad sam prala svedske da se trakice ne popetljaju

----------


## mala-vila

u velikoj kanti za smece s klik klak poklopcem na balkonu
preko zime ih ne ispirem (samo pokakane i prvu jutarnju), a preko ljeti sam ih uvijek malo preprala pod vodom pa na strik, jer bi se strasno usmrdile od vrucine-onda sam zamisljala da mi se nekakve grozne bakterije i paraziti kote u toj kanti pa mi je bilo odvratno pomisliti da bi to svojoj bebi stvljala na guzu cak i nakon pranja

----------


## jasa

Samo popišane stavim u zatvorenu kantu bez ikakve obrade, a pokakane nakon laganog čišćenja wc papirom pošpricam mješavinom octa i vode jer mi se tako nakon pranja izgledaju ko nove  :Smile:

----------


## PikiViki

Ja držim UVIJEK u otvorenoj kanti (inače mi se usmrde) i na balkonu ali od kad ide mala u vrtić, tete skoro pa vakumiraju šporku pelenu u plastičnu vrećicu pa su mi počele smrditi. Pokušala sam pokišati u octu prije pranja ali i dalje smrde. Ima ko kakvu ideju?

----------


## mala-vila

mozda jedno pranje na 90° ?

----------


## riba26

> Ja držim UVIJEK u otvorenoj kanti (inače mi se usmrde) i na balkonu ali od kad ide mala u vrtić, tete skoro pa vakumiraju šporku pelenu u plastičnu vrećicu pa su mi počele smrditi. Pokušala sam pokišati u octu prije pranja ali i dalje smrde. Ima ko kakvu ideju?


Treba malo 'bolje' pranje posto je sad to 'vise' prljavo od mikroba i kakice sto je stala na peleni. Ovdje ima dobar info za rjesiti se smrada:  http://clothdiapers.blogspot.com/200...per-stink.html

Inace, koji i koliko deterzenta stavljas kad ih peres? Mozda je problem 'deterzent residue build-up' - dakle nakon vremena se 'nakupilo' deterzenta na peleni i sad ih se mora 'ribat'. Deterzent residue dodje kad se koristi deterzent za platnene pelene koji nije namjenjen za njih (nazalost u HR bas nema neki izbor deterzenata bas za pp). Ja toplo preporucujem deterzent od Freddy Leck-a iz Mueller (ima i nema sve sto bi trebao i ne trebao imati za pranje pp). Evo, stvarno, prali smo svakakve kakice do sad i nigdje ni mirisa ni fleke... bas sam zadovljna.

----------


## mala-vila

da, i mi nismo imali problema s mirisom, ali to je zahvaljujuci pocket pelenama. kad se sve otvori i rastvori bolje se opere, ne razumijem kako se moze oprati nesto debelo 3-7 slojeva materijala, to mi nikad nije bilo logicno, pogotovo ako se stalno namače s pišalinom i dre.om. zato sam uzela sve pocketice

----------


## klara

> Treba malo 'bolje' pranje posto je sad to 'vise' prljavo od mikroba i kakice sto je stala na peleni. Ovdje ima dobar info za rjesiti se smrada:  http://clothdiapers.blogspot.com/200...per-stink.html


nisam bas shvatila sto je stripping (pod 3.). Iskuhavanje? Sto je  Liquid Dawn?

----------


## zasad skulirana

nesto ko skidanje tih naslaga praska...Dawn ti je marka detrdzenta za sudje (liquid naravno znaci tekuci)...e,sad koji je nas ekvivalent Dawnu neznam....valjda to nije bitno nego eto probat oprat pelene sa detrdjentom za sudje....

----------


## riba26

Dawn je obicni deterzent za sudje.. moze se usporedit sa JAR (zivjela u Americi, koristila Dawn :D) . 

inace sam citala za skidanje tih naslaga da se mogu pokusati 2 stvari:

1) oprati 1 ili 2 puta zaredom na 60 (ili najjacoj temperaturi sto se usudite oprat) dok ne vidite apsolutno nikakve mjehurice.. ako se vidu mjehurici znaci da jos ima deterzenta u peleni... mozda ce bit potrebno cak 3 puta zaredom oprat... i ako moguce isprat u najvrucijoj vodi....

2) ribat sa rukama - potopit u jako vrucu vodu, navuc rukavice i sa cetkom ribat.. ali ovo samo preporucuju ako se ima par pelena za prat

----------


## klara

Aha, ako sam dobro shvatila, deterđent za suđe jer nema u sebi to što imaju oni za rublje i što ostaje u tkanini?

----------


## mala-vila

1) oprati 1 ili 2 puta zaredom na 60 (ili najjacoj temperaturi sto se usudite oprat) dok ne vidite apsolutno nikakve mjehurice.. ako se vidu mjehurici znaci da jos ima deterzenta u peleni... mozda ce bit potrebno cak 3 puta zaredom oprat... i ako moguce isprat u najvrucijoj vodi....

ovo s mjehuricima je jako tesko jer sama perilica u sebi ima zaostalog detrdenta, to se moze lako vidjeti ako stavite prati ves bez detrdenta, opet ce se pjeniti

----------


## nevenera

ja sam prvo držala u wc-u ali mi je to bilo ponekad problematično. otkako smo se preselili imamo balkon pa su u kanti s poklopcem na balkonu. puno bolja opcija

----------


## orlica

U kupaoni u zatvorenoj kanti!

----------


## riba26

Curke, imam jedno pitanje... koju vrecu stavite u kantu gdje drzite platnene pelene? Vidim da svi vanka koriste ili 'wet bag' ili 'diaper pail liner' (sto je kao vodotporno vreca koja se moze prati zajedno sa pelenama)... i jeli znate gdje mogu to kupiti ovdje a da je dovoljno veliko? Meni treba za kantu od 25L.

----------


## crnkica

u otvorenoj kanti na balkonu i to je to... po ljeti isperem i ostavim da se osuše na štriku

----------


## zasad skulirana

Nikakvu vrecu,sto ce mi? Imam kantu sa poklopcem koja ima unutarnju odvojivu posudu...kad ih skupim dovoljno odnesem tu unutarnju posudu do perilice i istresem pelene unutra....mali wet bag mi jedino trebao za prljavu pelenu kad smo negdje vani,ali za to mi savrseno posluzi i obicna plasticna vrecica...

----------


## deedee

Drzala sam ih u kanti iz Baumaxa koja dobro zatvara. Vise ju ne koristim, pa ako netko hoce, poklanjam.

----------


## crnkica

i meni je wet bag samo za prljavu pelenu kada smo negdje vani, a za to mi nije bila potrebna velika

----------


## klara

> i meni je wet bag samo za prljavu pelenu kada smo negdje vani, a za to mi nije bila potrebna velika


Isto tako, ako zaboravim wetbag posluzi bilo koja najlon vrecica.
Doma trpam prljave u kantu bez poklopca. Kad dolaze gosti na vrh slozim rucnik da ljepse izgleda, ali inace ne smrdi - bar za sad dok iskljucivo dojimo

----------


## luci2

niš netreba za van ko će mislit još i na wet bag  :Smile:  a za doma obična pl.kanta

----------


## riba26

luci, ne vani kao kad idete negdje nego mislim ljudi vani kao u SAD svi koriste wet bag ili 'diaper pail liner' u svoju kantu

ovo je, na primjer, jedna koju svako hvali:   http://www.kissaluvs.com/antibacterial_pail_liner.php

----------


## luci2

ma kužim,sve to možeš imat i nemoraš sasvim ok prođeš i sa običnom kantom bez ikakve vreće

----------


## Jesen u meni

razmišljam o kupnji kante za držanje platnenih pelena (sangenic ili sl. s oglasnika). je li potrebno u njoj držati i vrećicu? može li ići obična za smeće ili mora biti baš posebna za tu kantu?
je li ta vrsta kanti previše zatvorena ili je u redu da pelene budu bez zraka?
mislim da bismo se odlučili za suho držanje pelena s povremenim špricanjem otopine octa i čajevca ili lavande.
koju bi dimenziju kanti trebalo uzeti za držanje 20-ak pelena?
mislim da ćemo ih imati oko 30 kom i prati svaki drugi dan.

----------


## PikiViki

U kanti ne treba vrećica, nema potrebe. Ne preporučam da je kanta skroz zatvorena, barem da je poklopac otklopljen. Naša je bila otprilike meni malo do poviše koljena širine odokativno 25 x 25 cm.

----------


## anavi84

ja mokre samo bacim u mašinu a ukakane držim u škafu ili kanti s vodom i praškom. Ja sam isto prvo mislila di ću ih držati 2ili 3 dana dok ih ne operem, a na kraju se ipak peru svaki dan :Smile:  Jer je mašina uvjek puna pelena. Naše pelene ništa nesmrde dok čekaju pranje ali ja koristim tetra ali mislim da nema nikakve razlike. Ja imam isto kantu baš za tu namjeru od 10 litara, a na kraju je jako rijetko koristim, jer se pelene natapaju u škafu za veš koji stoji u kadi.

----------


## Jesen u meni

mi koristimo platnene tek par dana pa još nemamo problema.
no htjela sam pitati za čuvanje -treba li tu kantu u kojoj se čuvaju povremeno oprati? ako da, koliko često?
koliko često se treba špricati čajevcem (jednom dnevno?nakon svakog ubacivanja pelene?)?
ja za sad stavljam uloške od tetri ili gazi pa isperem samo pod vodom taj pokakani sloj, nakon što stolicu wc papirom bacim u wc. popiškene pelene ne ispirem prije bacanja u kantu. je li to ok?

----------


## penny

dosta je proslo od zadnjeg posta, al ipak cu odgovoriti  :Razz: 
kantu peres kad hoces, ja svoju nakon sto izbacim pelene, malo properem vodom ili pospricam LOC i malo istrljam, otprilike jednom tjedno dobro operem , to bi bilo kad drugi put stavljam u masinu
cajevac spricam kad se sjetim, ponekad kako ubacim perlenu, spricnem, dvaput, ponekad kad se skupi par pelena, istresem u kadu, naspricam i vratim

ispirem samo pokakane

----------

